
Hello Chrome, it’s Firefox calling - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/02/hello-chrome-its-firefox-calling/
======
sergiotapia
I'm giddy with excitement on what this could be used for.

Please correct me if I'm wrong:

Does this mean that when you chat with another person you are directly linked
to them, making the communication more secure than say Skype (which passes the
'data' through Skype servers)?

~~~
wslh
Does it mean that the Microsoft acquisition was a bad decision? it seems like
a lot of features end in the browser.

~~~
zapt02
This might force Skype to move into the browser. Sort of how Spotify can be
launched from the web, users will be able to call from inside the browser via
a bridge plugin as long as Skype is running in the background.

~~~
nextparadigms
That's still a losing proposition in the long term, again the plugin-free
WebRTC. Imagine everything else _besides_ Skype works through WebRTC.

~~~
rtpg
I thought that MS was pushing some form of WebRTC to get Skype working in the
browser?

~~~
nextparadigms
Yeah, some proprietary form of WebRTC, though. You know Microsoft...

------
theevocater
Amazing work both teams. Video conf is still such a painful thing on the web
despite everyone's repeated attempts to make it work. Anything that makes it
easier and simpler for users is a huge win.

~~~
pthatcherg
I think Google+ Hangouts are pretty good :).

~~~
theevocater
I've attempted to use them various times and every single time they've failed
to be of use to me. The whole gtalk + video being combined with google+
hangouts has not worked well at all for me so far.

------
simonrobb
I love seeing two teams working together on a project like this instead of
competing against one another. The web's going to be a better place as a
result of this kind of collaboration.

~~~
indubitably
I'm not convinced that Mozilla and Google are as chummy as this video
suggests.

~~~
dobbsbob
doesn't mozilla get all their funding from google? type about:config in FF and
search for google entries its everywhere

~~~
padenot
Mozilla is also quite present in chrome://credits

------
ryanatkn
If anyone is interested I just published a Kickstarter project for Mydentity,
which combines WebRTC and Mozilla Persona into a non-profit private messenger.

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ryanatkn/mydentity-
is-a-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ryanatkn/mydentity-is-a-free-
web-based-rich-media-private-m)

------
y0ghur7_xxx
see also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5166239>

------
songgao
Is it just me or everybody who finds the number of points for this one is
always equal to "Chrome calling Firefox" one?

------
kriro
Hello Skype, Mozilla and Chrome just checking in making sure you have some
backup strategies.

------
amasad
This is great. But like most APIs by w3c it looks terrible. Many lines of code
to do something that can be done in a few if only they embrace the de facto
standard API design from the JavaScript community.

------
hobbyist
Hello IE, it's IE calling :)

------
davidw
Cool, now when will this work on my Nexus 7, with the beta version of Chrome?

~~~
woogley
Chrome 26 shows the Android flag for this. Beta on Android is v25, so 6 weeks
or less, hopefully ..

------
kumarharsh
This is the most fantastic news I've heard this week!!! Congrats!

------
tocomment
Does anyone know how this works with firewalls? How about NAT?

------
ck2
Ha! But shouldn't they be going at each others throats for the best
competition?

In any case it's nice to see friendly rivals compared to microsoft.

------
_pmf_
> Hello Chrome, it’s Firefox calling

Hold on a second, I'll set aside a huge slab of memory.

------
glavata
Chatroulette is the 1st application that comes to mind...

------
tracker1
Though not yet ready for Firefox... you can checkout twelephone.com for a
working site using WebRTC ... they're making good progress on this.

------
dobbsbob
p2p live sports and ppv incoming

------
Quarrelsome
I like how whoever wrote the samples is really not a fan of jquery selectors.

------
nsp
Sexyrsd

